# Retractable lanyard for Gerber?



## qlarity (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone know of a retractable lanyard I could use on my Gerber that would allow me a full range of motion with it but would retract back into it's holster when I don't need it? The wrench "two-biners-and-a-phone-cord" style is too big for the little lanyard loop on the Gerber. The retractable lanyards designed for keys are too short. The ones for ID cards are too flimsy to withstand the force exerted by dropping the Gerber. Any ideas?


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know which Gerber you have so I'm not sure how big the lanyard loop is but it should be big enough to put another key ring loop on the existing one to make it big enough to handle the phone cord deal.


----------



## avkid (Oct 28, 2009)

How's 4 feet for length?
KEYBAK


----------



## Van (Oct 29, 2009)

I know my Gerber has a little flip out loop for attachment of a lanyard. My first thought was to check out Grainger they sel a ton of retractable key ring devices. I like th eone that stay pulled out until you either press a button on them or give a little yank.


----------

